# 501 remote programming



## KeithBob (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm having trouble getting the platinum remote that came with my 501 to control a Philips DVD player. When I select the VCR mode and enter one of the three codes listed for Philips DVD players (640,641,642) and hit the # key; the VCR mode light just goes out. It does not blink three times indicating the code input was successful.

If I enter a actual VCR code of some sort - like 565 for a Philips VCR, and hit the # key the VCR mode light blinks three times indicating successful code entry.

All three Philips DVD player cods produce the same result and the remote does not control the DVD.

Using the code scan feature, I cycle through all the codes in VCR mode and none of them cause the DVD player to turn off.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mudder1310 (May 15, 2005)

If you're just looking at the DVD codes from the remote control manual you may want to check out dishnetwork.com for an updated list of remote codes and see if there are new ones available.

Frankly, I don't like to use my recevier remote for the DVD player because it really doesn't work that well. I miss out on chapter, menu, and zoom options. 

If you're looking for a universal remote that works everything you might consider the Harmony 659. Excellent remote.


----------

